# altima precat



## silent_wookie (Feb 25, 2013)

05 Altima 4 cylinder s model. Has anyone successfully replaced the precat on this car with an aftermarket piece. I ordered a Walker 16403 unit, took the precat off bolted on the walker unit and when I went to bolt back up the exhaust pipe the angle was all wrong. The part was bought on ebay and I had to send it back, and OEM units are much higher. Im looking at a Dorman 674-959 can anyone confirm this ids the right part?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to Advance Auto Parts, it's the correct part number for your 05 Altima.


----------



## TheSharkster (Feb 14, 2013)

Flip the precat over. That will put the angle at the right place. You just placed it wrong. Give it a 180, should be good from there.


----------

